# when will af come after iui ?



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

im currently 10 days past iui if i count the iui day as day 1  . 

the nurse at the clinic (fiona) told me at the time that if BFN then AF would probably come sooner than she normally would.      


during a normal cycle i would get af on dpo 15  so i guess im entering that gaundlet now..  

i took 1500 units of hcg on day of iui and then on day 3 and 5 as instructed. she said that it probaly will all be out of my system by middle of this week. so here i am .. entering the last quarter of the 2ww.  

  i was wondering when your af came during any of your iui cycles which were bfn


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi lovely, I am not doing medicated IUI's but my AF has usually come anywhere between CD19 - CD24 and I usually have the IUI in CD10/11.  All the very best and I   that you get your BFP xx


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi BJP

Sending you lots of positive vibes.   I know you know that everyone is different but with me I never get past 10dpo on medicated cycles. On unmedicated it's usually around 12dpo. I don't know if there's a 'norm' on medicated cycles - I'd also love to know if there was. Just had a thought - there might be a pole somewhere on this? If I find it I'll let you know!

I really hope this is your BFP - it's  NIGHTMARE waiting especially when you get near the end and you're counting not just the days but the hours. Try to stay sane  

Fingers crossed!  
dd
x


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello again BJP

Just found this

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=65664.0

Don't know it's really going to make you feel much better though?
It doesn't seem to be lighting up as a link but if you go into Ladies in Waiting then follow the link to polls it's there.

hugs
dd
x


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

hi kathryne - its lovely to meet you! thankyou very much for sharing your experiences and for your  
its getting tough during the wait now !i just hope it is all 'worth it' iykwim  

hi there dd    thank you so much for your tales.. going by your experiences  i really am on the home run now.. lets just hope i dont run outta steam and hope just yet..   

it looks like i have roused your curiosity in this as well   going to use your link now and see what it says


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Another symptom of 2ww is that I do things like spell poll as pole duh. And i've not even started my 2ww yet. What's happening to me  .

Hope you find the POLL interesting and fingers crossed you are indeed on the home run!

hugs
dd
x


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

how do i access the results to the poll (e) LOL ! ??

i could read the posts but couldnt see any results xoxo


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

I know - I nearly missed it too. 
You've made it to "AF arrived before end of 2ww" poll? 
If so "view results" is just to the right of "yes day 13/14 or after" option

hugs
delia


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

got it !


----------

